# Finding Shellac bond mica sheets



## Tommy V (Dec 6, 2006)

Am hoping someone out there knows of a supplier of shellac bond mica sheets. It's genrally used for lamp shades, amber in color. I'm having a heck of time finding a supplier other than small sheets at high cost! I'm planning this into some casework. Any help is greatly appreciated!
Tommy


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry, never even heard of them. 
I'm sure you've already thought of this, but have tried getting them online somewhere?
Good luck.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

If you google mica you'll find a couple of suppliers who sell pretty small pieces for quite a lot of money. I was looking for some bigger sheets for a project once. I wasted a lot of time on that one.......


----------



## KEN (Feb 14, 2007)

Tommy V said:


> Am hoping someone out there knows of a supplier of shellac bond mica sheets. It's genrally used for lamp shades, amber in color. I'm having a heck of time finding a supplier other than small sheets at high cost! I'm planning this into some casework. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> Tommy


Only saw this message today. The material you are looking for is available in England although the basic raw material originates in India. It is usually supplied in thicknesses of around 0.8 to 1mm with a sheet size of 40" x 20". It is generally described as Heat Resistant Rigid Micanite. Its normal application is as an insulator in the electrical industry but certain people use it to produce hand made lampshades. It is usual if the exact colour cannot be described, to supply a small sample. You have to bear in mind for this application that this micanite material's thickness controls the amount of light passing through.
For more information look up the material at www.attwater.co.uk


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I had no idea this stuff was worth anything. My mom's uncle who passed in 1975 at nearly 90, left my dad all his electronic stuff like old, big, vaccum tubes and also his woodworking tools. He was a tinkerer and built furniture, radios and TVs from scratch. I remember seeing a whole ammo box full of those mysterious things. i bet we still have it somewhere. i will look but it will be a while before I can get to that stuff. My dad is going to clean out the big barn Uncle Aussie's stuff is all stashed in and when he does I'll go snooping.


----------



## sangai (Feb 27, 2010)

We are manufacturers of Mica sheets for lamp shades in india.

Please contact us at: [email protected]
tel:+91-6532-223041
fax:+91-6532-250076
mobile:+91-9939138039

we will quickly reply you.

regards

Ni**** Sangai


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

You've got to wonder how that happens :blink:


----------



## dekinai-yo (Feb 26, 2017)

*in case anyone is still having difficulty*

i found this years ago, prices are good - 

https://www.ashevillemica.com/category/lampshade-mica


----------

